# Starter for mini-brew (10L)?



## welly2 (3/6/15)

Hey all,

I'm going to brew a porter this weekend - I'm going to be using White Labs WLP004 yeast in a 10L batch and the recipe calls for 1/2 vial of yeast for this batch (according to Beersmith). My question is, should I make a starter - according to Mr Malty pitch calculator it actually says I don't need one. So I'm guessing I don't need to but that's a computer telling me! What does it know anyway? What say you guys? If so, how much of a starter would I need?

Thanks!


----------



## eMPTy (3/6/15)

I would think you would not need one (happy to be corrected). The reason I would perhaps consider one is simply to test the viability of your White Labs vial.


----------



## goatus (3/6/15)

I would just tip the vial in. You could proof the yeast with a really small starter and pitch when its active, but I wouldnt bother.


----------



## welly2 (3/6/15)

Cheers guys, I'll give it a go just chucking the lot in and seeing what happens!


----------



## goatus (3/6/15)

Only thing you might want to do is slowly warm the vial up to pitching temps so you dont shock the yeast straight out of the fridge.


----------



## antiphile (3/6/15)

Since I'm both a fan of starters to get the yeast ready and rearing to go and tighter than the lowest end of an aquatic animal's gastrointestinal tract, I'd make a starter from half the vial. I'd reseal the rest of the vial securely, and use it as the basis to step it up for another brew.


----------



## Matt (3/6/15)

I do BIAB batches ranging from 9L to 14L. I've had good success with just sprinkling in a third of an 11.5g sachet of dried yeast (except f*ing Windsor Ale - don't get me started) or half a vial of White Labs. I chucked a whole sachet of S-05 into a 1.074 black IPA though.


----------



## goatus (4/6/15)

antiphile said:


> Since I'm both a fan of starters to get the yeast ready and rearing to go and tighter than the lowest end of an aquatic animal's gastrointestinal tract, I'd make a starter from half the vial. I'd reseal the rest of the vial securely, and use it as the basis to step it up for another brew


Im lazy and tight.. I would pitch the whole vial and then top-crop the yeast at high krausen back into the vial :lol:


----------



## goatchop41 (4/6/15)

goatus said:


> Im lazy and tight.. I would pitch the whole vial and then top-crop the yeast at high krausen back into the vial :lol:


Or make a 1L starter with it, then pitch half and keep the other half in the fridge, ready to pitch straight into another batch. No need to worry about opening the fermenter then! Overbuilding starters is the best!


----------

